# Yard security: any recommendations for CCTV etc?



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (14 November 2012)

After yet ANOTHER burglary from someone's yard here in the East Devon area, I've decided its time to stop procrastinating and get some security for the house and yard sorted out ASAP.

I'm a member of the local Horsewatch; and both my horses are freezemarked, so that's a start. Our yard is attached to the dwelling house and I'm thinking of getting some local security firms to advise re. perhaps CCTV etc. We do have "dummy" cameras up (which a police friend at the time said are a good deterrent); but these are looking decidedly "tired" now and will need replacing, possibly with the "real thing" this time round.

Apparently the latest burglary took place on Sunday night in the small hours. They were cleaned out, right down to the last bag of carrots apparently, which is what's been happening with other similar burglaries in this area. Methinks its someone who's got horses themselves? Particularly nasty if so. 

Anyway, suggestions welcome please re. home/yard security etc.


----------



## Paddy Wp (14 November 2012)

Have you thought of clubbing together with other like minded people and have a physical security presence in your area ,workd better than cctv and you might actually catch some of these people in the act !!!


----------



## weebarney (19 November 2012)

if you are going to get cctv then make sure they are really good quality pictures and able to pick out car regs/ faces night or day. Nothing worse than a fuzzy dark picture as all it will tell you is when something has happened.


----------



## WandaMare (19 November 2012)

Maplins have some really good stuff, we got an alarm system for yard from them. Much cheaper than quotes from security companies and they were very helpful too. We have a shop not too far from us but you can also buy online.


----------



## flirtygerty (20 November 2012)

You need infra red to get clear pictures at night, second Maplins as a good place to go


----------



## rockysmum (20 November 2012)

We have security barriers, CCTV, dogs, security light and YO and other staff living on our yard.

They still managed to clean out two of the tack rooms and take other stuff without walking anyone.


----------



## Zerotolerance (20 November 2012)

We have IP cameras in and around stables. It means you need internet access with unlimited download, but worth the £50/month ish. Cameras are reasonable at about £150 each, (think Maplins/QVS do sets which work out cheaper) work on infrared at night. Can be dialled into from anywhere, from mobile phone etc and can be set to record when there is movement. I originally got one to monitor horse in his stable following colic surgery, but now have more.


----------



## cambrica (20 November 2012)

We have bought a Swann system recently and should have it installed fairly soon. Bought from Amazon and was on offer at the time and I paid about £270. I did notice a much better Swann system (with one of those ball style camera's) in Costco yesterday for about £400. 
States that the night vision is very good and I can download an app on my phone to view the yard 24/7.
We were broken into recently and had sacks of horse feed taken. Nothing else of value is left there but the damage they cause costs more to repair than what they take


----------



## Paddy Wp (21 November 2012)

I know from experience that CCTV is only effective in the arrest and conviction of criminals if both  they or their vehicles are positively identified. This is normally covered by the criminal fraternity by simple concealment of their faces and the wearing of dull clothing. Vehicles are usually un registered or stolen .
Without any of these aspects it is almost impossible to investigate .

Cameras alone even if monitored are no deterrent for today's clued up  criminals who carry out burglary's with the precision which would put some SAS units to shame.They carry out recconisance for weaknesses in security and  plan their escape route .

The only thing to do at the moment is to mark your equipment and animals in the  hope that they will be recovered eventually by the Police.

You need to club together as a group and get someone in who knows to provide a physical planned presence to deter and even catch these people.


----------



## LittleLottie1999 (27 March 2013)

hi there, those that have bought from maplin can you possibly tell me which items to buy in order to watch at home or through phone etc, many thanks


----------

